# Went to local weighbridge - eeeeeeeekkkkkk!



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

As we are off on our first continental tour in a few days, my wife has spent the last few days emptying everything unnecessary from the MH. Onto the weighbridge at our local quarry, 3260kgs. No water on board, no kids, no bike and no food.

Makes me wonder what we weighed before the big clearout!!!

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DaveTheFramer said:


> As we are off on our first continental tour in a few days, my wife has spent the last few days emptying everything unnecessary from the MH. Onto the weighbridge at our local quarry, 3260kgs. No water on board, no kids, no bike and no food.
> 
> Makes me wonder what we weighed before the big clearout!!!
> 
> Dave


On a general basis is a 6 berth with a payload of about 400kg man enough for the job?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We were 3660kg on our trailer the first time we weighed it with the engine in the back and with everything on board.

Needless to say we had a lot of stuff that was really just not needed, things like boxes of screws, stepladder, tools etc etc., so in the last 12 months we have been revising things to lose weight, and will be taking it down to the weighbridge soon to see how effective our weight saving has been.

It's a nick and possibly points on your licence, and overseas an on the spot fine, so worth getting it right.

Ours is only two berths, but the engine and trolley adds 1300kg, with another 120kg of support gear.

We reckon to have gut about 50kg under the limit for the trailer.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We went to the local (free) weighbridge as we returned from a trip - with full water etc. and two bikes on board.

I was surprised to find we weighed 3,450 kg - plated for 3,850 and although I suspect the weighbridge may not be totally accurate it is what is used and so we cannot knock it.......

If you want to come to us and use the weighbridge let me know as it obviously gives nice results......

Dave


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice invite, if passing I'll pop in.

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Just back now before setting off, 3700kgs and we are allowed 3880kgs so well happy, only two of us but a lot on board.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The worrying thing is how many people are blissfully unaware that there is a weight limit for EVERY vehicle (yes even cars !!) 

There is no doubt at all than many (probably the majority) of MH's are running overweight.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Last time we went over the weighbridge the inspectors were there. Chap at barrier suggested we turn round and come back another day! Cheek! fully loaded and over 100K to spare.
There are things we don't take when we go away with the children and John usually has his car too, but always within weight limit.
Will need to watch it when they get to their teens though. We can always save more by leaving the wine at home. :wink: 

Sue


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

I've seen some ridiculous messages on internet forums before, but that last one takes the biscuit.......

"We can always save more by leaving the wine at home"


Get help now.


Dave


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, who would take wine to France.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe an English wine exporter. English wine is very well received abroad. try the kentish area there are some extremely good tipples down there.

cabby


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

DaveTheFramer said:


> As we are off on our first continental tour in a few days, my wife has spent the last few days emptying everything unnecessary from the MH. Onto the weighbridge at our local quarry, 3260kgs. No water on board, no kids, no bike and no food.
> 
> Makes me wonder what we weighed before the big clearout!!!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

The exercise you have just done ( clear out) will stand you in good stead

You can tell the wife and kids ' no more junk / gadgets/ useless things with some confidence now

We run at a similar weight as you without the family / junk

I love it when people say smugly how they replated to 3xxxkg

Did they get a new axle , new brakes And tyres or did they change the paperwork , leaving the running gear as is?!!

Hymer just gave my friend an aluminium plate with a sticky back to stick to his new motorhome

If your over weight ( within sensible limitations )it's a political thing

I know if and it's a big if you get a roadside check, there are tolerances

So now you are all going to start quoting insurance not been covered etc etc etc but again there must be an allowable tolerance

So a question

What is that tolerance

Neill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

bubble63 said:


> So now you are all going to start quoting insurance not been covered etc etc etc but again there must be an allowable tolerance
> 
> So a question
> 
> ...


There is no tolerance on plated weights on vehicles. Roadside checks may leave the traffic officers some leniency as to whether or not they allow you to continue without unloading some gear, but there is no tolerance on weight limits, none.

If you have an accident and the vehicle is found to be overweight, you will have trouble with your insurance and the law.

Peter


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi peter

Life is not black and white

When was the last time the police weighed a car after an accident?

When you go on an aeroplane did you get weighed

Did the bus driver throw off the person that was the one over the plate limit .....was he counting then on and off :-0

Don't think so

Does this justify over loading , no

Never overloaded your car? 

Never seen a car pulling a caravan , tail down

Transit van dragging its tail? 

Do you weigh a load before lifting it with a crane?

But what is a sensible margin 5%. 10%

There is no way I can load a camper and guarantee 3500kg
So what do I do, stay in 

Neill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Whatever your own viewpoint, it is an offence to drive an overloaded vehicle.

Peter


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

bubble63 said:


> Hi peter
> 
> Life is not black and white
> 
> ...


I just make sure that I'm not overweight on the axles and overall. Best of luck if you get pulled and weighed - you will then probably find out what the "tolerance" is......... Yes we have all seen apparently overloaded vehicles on the road, but that isn't a reason for anyone to follow suit


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Found an official weighbridge in France this year in a layby that we used for lunch. Total weight with almost full fresh water tank, some in grey tank and half full bog. Both of us in the vehicle, two electric bikes and loaded with tech equipment and food:
3760kg
Mgvw: 4005kg
Very pleased with result.
BTW, this is with 2 x 110 ah batteries and a towbar fitted bike rack, plus an 80W solar panel
Gerry


----------

